# Ovulation whilst b/f?



## pinky8 (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I currently have 2 girls aged 33 months and 11 months. I would like to have another little one soon but i have not had any af since I gave birth? If i ovulate will i always have a period after to show this? Does this mean i am not ovulating as i have no af?

What signs are there to show that i have ovulated or that i am about to ovulate? When should my af return?

Any information would be great thanks,

Best wishes,

Becci


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Until you have af you won't know that you are ovulating and the point of af starting will tell you that you first ovulated 2 weeks previously. It is so varible as to when ovulation and af restarts after delivery and breastfeeding so it is "how long is a piece of string" really!!! If no af then no ovulation as af WILL happen 2 weeks after ovulation if you are not pregnant.

Ruth


----------

